# I need ideas!!



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I have run out of ideas on tricks that I can teach Ivy







. She is so smart and is a very fast learner and we have mastered all the tricks in the book, well ok not quite , but thats why I need ideas.







She is so willing to please and eager to learn. She enjoys learning new tricks and I enjoy teaching them to her but like I said I have run out of ideas. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

How about dance, spin, wave, Army crawl or paw over eyes (like she's shy)?


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Check out the 101 dog tricks book
http://www.amazon.com/101-Dog-Tricks-Activities-Challenge/dp/1592533256


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: editor2How about dance, spin, wave, Army crawl or paw over eyes (like she's shy)?


she already knows all of these!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you tried freestyle?

Sometimes it is not about the number of tricks, but to proof them underdifferent circumstances and to do different patterns with them. Freestyle is a good way to.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yes, i have done 'some' freestyle with her and she loves it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, how about some of these ...

Limp - teach her to walk with a limp

Clean Up - teach her to pick up 'garbage' (make it hard - use pop cans) and put them in a garbage can

Back Up - walk backwards

Bless You - when you sneeze she brings you a box of kleenex

Want some REAL challenges? Try teaching your dog to walk up stairs on their hind legs ONLY. Or carry a glass of water on their head while walking up stairs ... and then go back down those stairs, with the glass, BACKWARDS!!

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Kyy89bhWcpI


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Can she balance a biscuit on her nose then flip it up on your command? I once saw a dog on TV who would only grab her ball off the ground when her owner counted to three. He could even count 1, 2, 44...51...13 etc. and she wouldn't get it until he said three.

My SAR team director is currently trying to teach her dogs to pick up their toys and drop them in their toy basket. I will keep thinking!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yes, ivy can balance a treat on her nose and then flip it up on command. Ivy also knows all her toys by name and if I tell her to go get "berry" for example she will bring it to me and if i tell her to but it in her toy basket she will!!! like i said she is a SMART dog.....


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangOk, how about some of these ...
> 
> Limp - teach her to walk with a limp- <span style="color: #3333FF">never thought of this
> 
> ...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Alex Rothacker (the one in the video with Sweet Pea) does a show with his dog. He plays Popeye and the dog is always named Sweet Pea. I used to train with Alex years ago.

One the the tricks Sweet Pea does during the show is the dog goes over to a large box, uses their nose to lift the lid, climbs in and lays down (so the lid closes). This is done in response to Alex saying he's going to have Sweet Pea do this VERY high jump.

The dog does this behind his back and of course everyone laughs. Alex looks around, doesn't see the dog, the kids in the audience yell that she's in the box and Alex calls her name. She stick her nose and face out of the box. He says something and she ducks back into the box. He repeats this a couple times then goes and knocks on the box and she jumps out.

I've always thought that was such a funny trick.

Another idea - teach Ivy to get a beer or can of soda out of the fridge for you. That one will go over big at parties!!


----------

